# What can we post in this section?



## Themedicalprepper (Feb 17, 2016)

The section label includes health - can I post medical stuff here?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Sure!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Slippy slaps his forehead)

Oooops.


----------

